# PC-Gaming-Hardware: 30 Milliarden US-Dollar Rekordumsatz in 2016



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PC-Gaming-Hardware: 30 Milliarden US-Dollar Rekordumsatz in 2016*

					Die Verkaufszahlen von PCs sinken seit Jahren - doch die kleine Sparte der Spiele-PCs wehrt sich tapfer gegen das prognostizierte Ende des PCs. PC-Gaming-Hardware macht sogar Rekordumsätze, die eigentlich erst in rund zwei jahren erwartet worden waren. Laut Analysten sind vor allem High-End-Systeme gefragt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PC-Gaming-Hardware: 30 Milliarden US-Dollar Rekordumsatz in 2016*


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2017)

Schön zu sehen wie PC Gaming immer beliebter wird, gerade im Bereich des High End Marktes.

Als ich vor Kurzem mit diversen Quellen belegt habe dass der PC Gaming Markt boomt wurde mir nicht geglaubt weil Fertig PC's bekanntlich schlechter weggehen.
Aber schön zu sehen dass man sich hier bestätigt fühlt.


----------



## XXTREME (23. Januar 2017)

Bei mir im Bekanntenkreis wechseln auch einige von Konsole zum PC .


----------



## Captain_Pizza (23. Januar 2017)

2008 wurde ich als PC-Dino nur noch von hippen Konsoleros mit ihrer PS3 ausgelacht. Immer weniger PC-Kram war erhältlich und die Presse schrieb den baldigen Tod der Spieleplattform-PC herbei. Inzwischen haben aber selbst die “Mainstream“-Shops, wie alle Saturn und Media Märkte riesige PC-Gaming-Hardware-Abteilungen. Der Gaming-PC lebt inzwischen - wie nie zuvor. Totgesagte leben länger.


----------



## Sonmace (23. Januar 2017)

Ja freut mich auch riesig und auch schadenfroh ihrgendwie weil immer behaupted wurde das die zukunft in Konsolen steckt.

Gibt immer mehr leute die auf PC switchen aber auch einige die einfach nicht in der lage sind einen PC zu bedienen oder besser gesagt sich null mühe geben um die grundkentnisse von windows zu verstehen aber ihre konsole zum Himmel loben und behaupten "meine PS4 hat die beste grafikleistung siehe "Uncharted 4" z.b.


----------



## Ion (23. Januar 2017)

Was hab ich letztens gehört? Der PC stirbt aus?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. Januar 2017)

Tja wir Gamer ziehen mal wieder den Dreck aus dem Karren. Ich gehe sogar so weit zu sagen, das eher die Konsolen in Richtung Tod wanken. Die Switch ist ja nicht wirklich eine Bedrohung, die Xbox verschmelzt immer mehr mit dem PC. Die PS4 ist das einzige was auf dem Konsolenmarkt übrig geblieben ist. Heutzutage sind Konsolen doch eh überflüssig, der PC ist ja auch Wohnzimmer tauglich. Naja ich schweife vom Thema ab ....


----------



## restX3 (23. Januar 2017)

PC Gaming boomt wieder mehr seit PS4/Xbox One so auch mein Gefühl. War zur PS3/Xbox 360 gefühlt eher nicht so.
Nvidia macht den meisten Umsatz nach wie vor mit Gaming bzw ihren GTX Grafikkarten. Rekord Umsätze. Dann noch diese Meldung hier. Finde ich gut. Spiele auch gerne mal an meiner PS3 oder PS4 oder auch ab und an auf meinem N64. Runde Mario Kart^^. Aber PC ist einfach PC. Beste.


----------



## tochan01 (23. Januar 2017)

hieß es nicht vor einiger zeit der PC sei "tot"?

nun top verkäufe bei gaming  und wieder "leaderplattform" bei Entwicklern....



Sonmace schrieb:


> "
> meine PS4 hat die beste grafikleistung siehe "Uncharted 4" z.b.



ich hab auch ne PS4 pro und "Uncharted 4" sieht auf einem OLED TV schon verdammt genial aus...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. Januar 2017)

tochan01 schrieb:


> hieß es nicht vor einiger zeit der PC sei "tot"?



Das haben die "tollen" Analysten prophezeit, da sieht man mal wieder wieviel glauben man denen schenken kann


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Januar 2017)

Ist halt die Frage wieviel der Umsatz von den erhöhten Margen und Preisen der "Monopolisten" gepusht wurde.


----------



## Skycrumb (23. Januar 2017)

@bschicht86 was hat das denn damit zu tuen wie viel Geld im Markt gerade ist?


----------



## Freiheraus (23. Januar 2017)

Es ist die Rede von gestiegenem Umsatz, nicht von gestiegenen Verkäufen (Anzahl der Hardware), letzteres wäre eher ein Indikator von steigender Beliebtheit/Verbreitung. Wenn die Preise für Gaming-Hardware (insbesondere im Performance/High-End-Bereich) deutlich anziehen und die ehemalige Mittelklasse so viel wie die ehemalige Performance-Klasse und diese wiederrum so viel wie die ehemalige High-End-Klasse kostet, führt das zwangsläufig zu deutlich höheren Umsätzen. Ausserdem haben wir seit Kepler eine neue Preisklasse bei Consumer Single-Chip-Grafikkarten (1000-1300 Euro) und seit Broadwell-E eine neue Preisklasse bei Consumer CPUs (1700 Euro). Ich sage voraus, dass der Umsatz noch weiter steigen wird, auch wenn nicht mehr Komponenten bzw. Spiele-PCs verkauft werden. 

Edit: Darüber hinaus haben wird immer mehr haarstreubend teure, LED-überflutete Gaming-Hardware und Peripherie wie Tastaturen, Mäuse, Sound Equipment, Mainboards (500-600 Euro sind keine Einzelfälle), RAM-Module in allen Farben/Formen und und und. Warscheinlich werden auch schon Gaming-Stühle zum Umsatz dazugezählt.


----------



## matty2580 (23. Januar 2017)

Im 3dcenter gab es dazu schon vor 3 Tagen die News.
Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 20. Januar 2017 | 3DCenter.org



Leonidas schrieb:


> Gemäß der Analyse von Jon Peddie Research hat der weltweite Markt an PC-Gaming-Produkten letztes Jahr erstmals die Marke von 30 Milliarden Dollar durchbrochen – und befindet sich damit weiterhin in einem sehr gesunden Aufwärtstrend im Gegensatz zum restlichen Geschehen auf dem PC-Markt. Zu beachten wäre, das es sich hierbei um eine Umsatz- und keine Stückzahlen-Kalkulation handelt, zudem fließt auch der (sehr erhebliche) Anteil des DIY-, Aufrüster- und Zubehör-Geschäfts natürlich mit ein. Obwohl jene Zahl sicherlich weit schwieriger zu kalkulieren ist als die ansonsten üblichen Stückzahlen-Vergleiche, handelt es sich hiermit um eine sicherlich objektivere Betrachtungsweise. Größere Einzelheiten sind leider nur dem (kostenpflichtigen) Report seitens Jon Peddie Research zu entnehmen, die Pressemitteilung darüber gibt ansonsten nur noch Auskunft über eine *etwas stärkere Steigerung in der Asia/Pacific-Region* gegenüber Nordamerika und Westeuropa.
> 
> Asia/Pacific ist zudem mit 11,3 Mrd. Dollar die größte Einzelregion (keine ganz große Kunst bei nahezu 4 Mrd. Einwohnern) – geschuldet sicherlich auch dem Punkt, das Nordamerika und Westeuropa jeweils als Einzelregionen gelten. Angesichts dessen, das aus dem Rest der Welt dann nicht mehr ganz so viel kommt, dürfte die westliche Welt (inkl. Japan & Südkorea) zusammengerechnet sicherlich für geschätzt 12-14 Mrd. Dollar dieses insgesamt 30,3 Mrd. Dollar großen Marktes verantwortlich sein. Speziell im HighEnd-Segment (leider sind die von Jon Peddie Resarch hierzu angesetzten Unterteilungen nicht bekannt) liegen Nordamerika und Westeuropa sogar einzeln betrachtet noch vor Asia/Pacific – was anders formuliert bedeutet, das HighEnd-Hardware wirklich nur in der westlichen Welt (inkl. Japan & Südkorea) in beachtbaren Stückzahlen geht, im "Rest" der Welt sich Gaming-Hardware vorwiegend auf den Einsteiger- und maximal den Midrange-Bereich konzentriert (was sich anhand des BIP/Kopf gut erklären läßt).




Die eigentlich News ist also, dass der asiatische Raum gegenüber dem Rest wächst.
Im Bereich der Fertig-PC dagegen schrumpft der Markt weiter.
Viele Fertig-PCs zählen aber mit zu den PC-Gaming-Produkten der ersten Analyse.



Leonidas schrieb:


> Die Marktforscher von IDC (-5,7%) und Gartner (-6,2%) haben erneut klare Minuszahlen zu den Stückzahl der im Jahr 2016 verkauften Komplett-PCs ermitteln müssen – das nunmehr fünfte Jahr in Folge mit einem Rückgang des PC-Geschäfts. In den ersten Jahren dieser PC-Schwäche hatte man dies noch mit dem Ansturm der Tablets erklärt, welche aber inzwischen selber auf dem Rückzug sind – primär hat das ganze eher etwas mit einer höheren Langlebigkeit früherer PCs in Bezug auf die Performance-Anforderungen von moderner Software zu tun. Während man in den 90er Jahren tatsächlich noch neue PCs für neue Office-Versionen angeschafft hat, weil drei Jahre alte Maschinen für die neue Software einfach ineffizient langsam waren, gibt es heute außerhalb des Spielebereichs eher selten Anforderungen, denen selbst 10 Jahre alte PCs (die Zeit der ersten Core-2-basierten Maschinen) nicht gewachsen wären. In der Folge rüsten Privatanwender und Firmen einfach seltener um, der bekannte Einfluß der Verschiebung von Computing-Zeit auf Tablets und Smartphones kommt hier noch erschwerend hinzu.
> 
> Als Silberstreifen am Horizont können die Marktteilnehmer natürlich den Punkt betrachten, das sich dieses Herausschieben von PC-Ersatzanschaffungen nur für eine gewisse Zeit betreiben läßt – irgendwann gibt die viel modernere Gesamttechnologie neuer PCs dann doch einen Anreiz zum Wechsel bzw. kommt im geschäftlichen Umfeld auch das steigende Ausfallrisiko bei verlängerter Einsatzdauer als einzurechnender Effekt hinzu. Zudem ist das PC-Geschäft natürlich nicht ganz so schlecht, wie durch diese Zahlen zur Menge der verkauften Komplett-PCs dargestellt: Jene umfassen keinerlei Selbstbau-PCs, beinhalten nicht den Effekt (eventuell) ansteigender Durchschnittspreise pro PC und beachten natürlich vor allem das umfangreiche Zubehör- und Aufrüster-Geschäft beim PC überhaupt nicht. Eine Aussage zu den im PC-Geschäft insgesamt gemachten Umsätzen würde vermutlich anders aussehen – in der Tendenz möglicherweise auch nicht gerade positiv, aber angenommen weit weniger dramatisch als gleich 6% Minus.


Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 16. Januar 2017 | 3DCenter.org


Damit widersprechen sich die Analysen etwas.
Robert Hallock von AMD hält den OEM-Markt für deutlich größer, als den Markt der "Techies".



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Robert Hallock: Ich stimme dir  hundertprozentig zu. Wobei es interessant ist, dass die Techies die  lautstärksten Anwender sind. Und viele verstehen nicht, dass es für  jeden von ihnen 50 andere gibt, die sich ein Komplettsystem im  Elektronikmarkt kaufen. Denen müssen wir die Vorzüge von Ryzen auf  andere Weise nahebringen.


Interview mit AMD: "Ryzen ist die erste Wahl fur euer nachstes Upgrade"

Also der Bereich PC-Gaming wächst etwas im asiatischen Raum. Dagegen geht der viel größere Bereich der OEM-PCs deutlich zurück, der auch teilweise Gaming-Hardware beinhaltet.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Im 3dcenter gab es dazu schon vor 3 Tagen die News.
> Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 20. Januar 2017 | 3DCenter.org
> 
> 
> ...




Nein, die Anzahl der verkauften Fertig PC's mit Jenen der Gaming Hardware zu vergleichen ist falsch.

Gaming Hardware: Boomt absolut!
Fertig PC's: Verkäufe sinken!


----------



## matty2580 (23. Januar 2017)

Sehe dir einfach selbst die Analysen vom IDC und Gartner an.
Die Links dazu sind in der News vom 3dcenter.
Beide betrachten die Masse der Fertig-PCs, die natürlich auch Gaming-Hardware beeinhaltet.
In der Summe sinken die Verkäufe um fast 6%.

Langsam bin ich es leid dir die Analysen erklären zu müssen.
Beschäftige dich endlich mit dem Thema.


----------



## blautemple (23. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Langsam bin ich es leid dir die Analysen erklären zu müssen.
> Beschäftige dich endlich mit dem Thema.



Das kannst du vergessen 
Aussagen aus dem Kontext zu reißen und dann wilde Theorien zu spinnen ist doch viel einfacher


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Sehe dir einfach selbst die Analysen vom IDC und Gartner an.
> Die Links dazu sind in der News vom 3dcenter.
> Beide betrachten die Masse der Fertig-PCs, die natürlich auch Gaming-Hardware beeinhaltet.
> In der Summe sinken die Verkäufe um fast 6%.
> ...



Falsch.
Lies den PCGH Artikel:
PC-Gaming-Hardware: 30 Milliarden US-Dollar Rekordumsatz in 2016

30 Milliarden Dollar Grenze überschritten! Der PC Gaming Hardware Markt boomt.

Und nein, nur weil im ALDI und MM weniger Fertig PC's verkauft werden hat das nichts mit dem PC Gaming Markt zu tun.
Der PC Gaming Markt ist ein Teilbereich des Gesamt PC Marktes, und der PC Gaming Markt boomt, das belegen alle Quellen.


----------



## matty2580 (23. Januar 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Nein, die Anzahl der verkauften Fertig PC's mit Jenen der Gaming Hardware zu vergleichen ist falsch.



Das ist nicht "falsch". Die beiden großen Institute machen das schon seit vielen Jahren.
Der Bereich der OEM-Verkäufe ist viel größer als der Bereich der Gaming-Hardware allein.
Ich würde jetzt nicht so weit gehen wie Hallock, und dass mit Faktor 50 bewerten.
Aber bestimmt ist ein Faktor von 10 schon realistisch.

Und das der PC-Gaming-Markt wächst, habe ich nie abgestritten.
Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es auch andere teilweise widersprechende Statistiken gibt.
PC-Gaming ist ebend "nur" ein kleiner Teil des Gesamtmarktes.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht "falsch". Die beiden großen Institute machen das schon seit vielen Jahren.
> Der Bereich der OEM-Verkäufe ist viel größer als der Bereich der Gaming-Hardware allein.
> Ich würde jetzt nicht so weit gehen wie Hallock, und dass mit Faktor 50 bewerten.



Mich interessieren die Fakten.
Und Fakt ist dass der PC Gaming Markt boomt und 2016 die 30 Milliarden Dollar Grenze erreicht hat obwohl diese Grenze erst 2018 erreicht werden sollte.


----------



## Captain_Pizza (23. Januar 2017)

Leute, chillt down... Es gibt auch wieder wesentlich mehr Spiele für den PC in den letzten zwei Jahren. Die eSport-Fanbase wächst auch rasant. Alles Indikatoren FÜR den PC. Von den erheblich gewachsenen PC-Hardware-Abteilungen in den sogenannten Geiz ist geil Märkten mal abgesehen.


----------



## matty2580 (23. Januar 2017)

Die News selbst hat eine interessante Aussage.
Der asiatische Raum, besonders China, gewinnt immer mehr an Bedeutung.
Zukünftig wird dort also die Auswahl größer sein als hier.
AMD und Nvidia verkaufen dort z.B. GPUs, die es hier in Europa nie offiziell geben wird.

Vielleicht importieren einige Händler aus Deutschland dann solche Produkte, und verkaufen die hier offiziell?
Sonst wäre es schade, wenn sich die größere Auswahl auf einzelne Regionen beschränkt.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Die News selbst hat eine interessante Aussage.
> Der asiatische Raum, besonders China, gewinnt immer mehr an Bedeutung.
> Zukünftig wird dort also die Auswahl größer sein als hier.
> AMD und Nvidia verkaufen dort z.B. GPUs, die es hier in Europa nie offiziell geben wird.
> ...



Welche GPU's im Gaming Bereich werden in Asien verkauft und hier nicht?


----------



## blautemple (23. Januar 2017)

Z.B. die RX460 mit 1024 Shadern...


----------



## matty2580 (23. Januar 2017)

Aktuell fällt mir die 460 im Vollausbau ein, und eine 1060 basierend auf dem GP104.
Sapphire: Radeon RX 460 mit 1.024 Shadern ab Werk - ComputerBase
Nvidia GP104-140: Ausgemusterte GP104-Chips fur die GeForce GTX 1060 - ComputerBase
Es gibt aber auch einige Hersteller, die rein nur im asiatischen Raum verkaufen.
Dazu findet man ab und zu auch eine News hier, da die teilweise gute Kühler bei ihren GPUs verbauen.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2017)

Interessant, wusste ich nicht.

Wobei eine 460 sicher in den Einsteiger Bereich fällt der ja nur 22% des Umsatzes ausmacht und der High End Segment ganze 42%.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2017)

Also für das Titelbild gibt's gleich mal 'nen fettes Setzen, Sechs 

Ansonsten könnte man jetzt natürlich sagen, dass einen das verwundert, wenn man sich mal die Verkaufszahlen von früher ansieht - Einsteiger bis Mittelklasse machten das Gros der Verkäufe aus, High-End war Randsektor.
Wenn man aber genauer drüber nachdenkt - Quad-Cores, und je nach Ausbaustufe SSDs, haben den klassichen Büro- und Alltags-PC erheblich beschleunigt und langlebiger gemacht. Dazu kommt noch, dass sich viele Arbeiten heutzutage schlicht bequemer und je nach Lage schneller am Smartphone/Tablet erledigen lassen.

Daher klar, dass High-End nun überwiegt aber man muss sich auch mal die Preise ansehen. 900 - 1400€ für eine Grafikkarte, das wäre auch zu Zeiten Voodoo 5 und GeForce 8800 Ultra einfach nur pervers gewesen.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also für das Titelbild gibt's gleich mal 'nen fettes Setzen, Sechs


Wieso?


Two-Face schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte man jetzt natürlich sagen, dass einen das verwundert, wenn man sich mal die Verkaufszahlen von früher ansieht - Einsteiger bis Mittelklasse machten das Gros der Verkäufe aus, High-End war Randsektor.
> Wenn man aber genauer drüber nachdenkt - Quad-Cores, und je nach Ausbaustufe SSDs, haben den klassichen Büro- und Alltags-PC erheblich beschleunigt und langlebiger gemacht. Dazu kommt noch, dass sich viele Arbeiten heutzutage schlicht bequemer und je nach Lage schneller am Smartphone/Tablet erledigen lassen.



Welche "Arbeiten" sind auf einem Tablet/Smartphone *schneller* zu erledigen als auf dem PC?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Daher klar, dass High-End nun überwiegt aber man muss sich auch mal die Preise ansehen. 900 - 1400€ für eine Grafikkarte, das wäre auch zu Zeiten Voodoo 5 und GeForce 8800 Ultra einfach nur pervers gewesen.



Einzig die Titan X Pascal kostet so viel, die  zweitstärkste Karte auf dem Markt kostet ab die ~600 Euro.
Eine 8800 Ultra kostet zu Release im Jahr 2007 699 Euro, inflationsbedingt wären das heute auch nicht wenig.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wieso?


1. Journalistische Darstellungsform – Wikipedia
2. Ist der Begriff "Glorious PC Gaming Master Race" was für 15-jährige, die auf dem Schulhof mit ihrer (meistens von Mama gezahlten) neuen Grafikkarte angeben wollen (und was für Leute mit ziemlichen Minderwerdigkeitskomplexen).


RavionHD schrieb:


> Welche "Arbeiten" sind auf einem Tablet/Smartphone *schneller* zu erledigen als auf dem PC?


Warum hab' ich nur gewusst, dass das kommt.
Also gut, extra für dich, praktisches Alltagsbeispiel:
"Ich hock' in der Küche und muss was im Internet nachschauen, mein PC ist aber oben und müsste extra noch eingeschaltet werden. Ich hole Smartphone raus: erledigt"
Dazu kommt noch, dass man am Phone i.d.R. einfach nur ein paar mal tippen und "wischen" muss und schon ist man fertig. Am PC kann das je nach Programm mit den Rumgeklicke schon etwas länger dauern.


RavionHD schrieb:


> Einzig die Titan X Pascal kostet so viel, die  zweitstärkste Karte auf dem Markt kostet ab die ~600 Euro.
> Eine 8800 Ultra kostet zu Release im Jahr 2007 699 Euro, inflationsbedingt wären das heute auch nicht wenig.


600€?
Ähm, hust:
Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X | Geizhals Deutschland
(sofern das jetzt die TITAN ist, die du meinst, immerhin kennt man sich ja da schon gar nicht mehr aus)
Und (High-End)-Hardware war schon immer überteuert, das galt für die 8800er genauso wie für die GTXer heute.


----------



## zotac2012 (23. Januar 2017)

> Das Ende des PCs wird inzwischen seit fast  einem Jahrzehnt vorhergesagt und tatsächlich sinken die Verkaufszahlen * handelsüblicher Rechner* seit Jahren. Das liegt allerdings vor allem auch  daran, *dass viele Unternehmen und Privatnutzer für ihre Einsatzzwecke  immer seltener einen neuen Rechner brauchen.*


Genau das ist doch der springende Punkt, was ist denn mit handelsüblicher Rechner gemeint? Wer bitte schön kauft denn noch komplett PC´s, das sind die User/Kunden, die wirklich keine Ahnung von Hardware haben oder sich mit solchen Dingen nicht beschäftigen. Ansonsten wird doch mittlerweile immer wieder Punktuell aufgerüstet, mal das MB, mal die CPU, mal die Grafikkarte, mal der Arbeitsspeicher, Mal die HDD`s oder SSD`s, mal das PC Gehäuse. 

So mache ich das auch seit 2008, damals hatte ich nicht viel Geld und habe mir einen gebrauchten Rechner mit AMD System gekauft mit einem Röhrenmonitor und einer ganz einfachen Grafikkarte, hatte mich nach zähen Verhandlungen dann insgesamt 250,00 Euro gekostet [davon kann man Heute nur träumen]. Dann habe ich immer wieder aufgerüstet, mal dies mal das und das Endergebnis steht jetzt neben mir auf meinem Schreibtisch. Das hat mit dem damaligen PC nichts aber auch gar nichts mehr zu tun, ein handelsüblicher PC [was auch immer man darunter verstehen mag], war nie eine Option.


----------



## blautemple (23. Januar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X | Geizhals Deutschland
> (sofern das jetzt die TITAN ist, die du meinst, immerhin kennt man sich ja da schon gar nicht mehr aus)
> Und (High-End)-Hardware war schon immer überteuert, das galt für die 8800er genauso wie für die GTXer heute.



Die 600€ waren auf die GTX1080 bezogen denke ich


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2017)

Ich dachte die GTX1080 wäre der Vorgänger?

Naja, wie ich ja sagte, da kennt sich kein Mensch mehr aus.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 1. Journalistische Darstellungsform – Wikipedia
> 2. Ist der Begriff "Glorious PC Gaming Master Race" was für 15-jährige, die auf dem Schulhof mit ihrer (meistens von Mama gezahlten) neuen Grafikkarte angeben wollen (und was für Leute mit ziemlichen Minderwerdigkeitskomplexen).


Aha na gut.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum hab' ich nur gewusst, dass das kommt.
> Also gut, extra für dich, praktisches Alltagsbeispiel:
> "Ich hock' in der Küche und muss was im Internet nachschauen, mein PC ist aber oben und müsste extra noch eingeschaltet werden. Ich hole Smartphone raus: erledigt"
> Dazu kommt noch, dass man am Phone i.d.R. einfach nur ein paar mal tippen und "wischen" muss und schon ist man fertig. Am PC kann das je nach Programm mit den Rumgeklicke schon etwas länger dauern.


Das ist für Dich "Arbeit"?
Na gut.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 600€?
> Ähm, hust:
> Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X | Geizhals Deutschland
> (sofern das jetzt die TITAN ist, die du meinst, immerhin kennt man sich ja da schon gar nicht mehr aus)
> Und (High-End)-Hardware war schon immer überteuert, das galt für die 8800er genauso wie für die GTXer heute.


Liest Du überhaupt was ich geschrieben habe?
Ich habe geschrieben dass die Titan X Pascal aktuell die einzige Karte ist die in diesem Preisbereich fällt.
Die zweitstärkste Karte auf dem Markt, die GTX 1080, kostet ab die ~600 Euro.
Und nein, keiner kauft sich für mehr als 1000 Euro eine Titan X Maxwell, die gleiche Leistung bekommst Du schon mit ~400 Euro mit einer GTX 1070 mit modernerer Architektur uvm!
Kennst Du Dich überhaupt aus im aktuellen Grafikkartenmarkt?
Ich befürchte nicht, sonst würdest Du mir auf Geizhals keine Titan X Maxwell verlinken, die Titan X Pascal gibt es nur auf der Nvidia Homepage zu kaufen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2017)

Wo ist groß der Unterschied?
Wie viel hat denn diese "Maxwell-Titan" gekostet, als sie neu war? Auch irgendwas um die 800€+?

Ich sehe, dass die eine Karte 600€+, die andere 1000€ und die noch bessere 1500 kostet. 
So viel wie letztere beide haben früher nur OEM-Karten gekostet.

Und nein, so gut kenne ich mich im aktuellen Markt nicht mehr aus, weil ich A; nicht mehr die Zeit und B; nicht mehr die Kohle dafür habe. Bei den Preisen sind mir nämlich schon längst die Augen rausgefallen.


----------



## Ajani (23. Januar 2017)

Finde gut , dass man in der News direkt mal den Unterschied zwischen dem Office und Gaming Markt klar macht. Das ist entscheidend und liest man so kaum auf anderen Seiten, da zitiert man halt immer wieder nur wie ein Schwachkopf die "PC ist tot" Prophezeihung.  ^^
Was mir aber so gar nicht gefällt, selbst als Only PC Gamer, ist dieses furchtbar lächerliche Titelbild.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo ist groß der Unterschied?
> Wie viel hat denn diese "Maxwell-Titan" gekostet, als sie neu war? Auch irgendwas um die 800€+?



Irgendwas mit über 1100 Euro.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sehe, dass die eine Karte 600€+, die andere 1000€ und die noch bessere 1500 kostet.
> So viel wie letztere beide haben früher nur OEM-Karten gekostet.



Ich verstehe nicht was Du mir sagen willst.
Die aktuell stärkste Karte auf dem Markt ist die Titan X Pascal der Pascal Generation, Kostenpunkt hier: 1359 Euro.
Die zweitstärkste Karte auf dem Markt ist die GTX 1080 (auch Pascal), Kostenpunkt hier: ~600 Euro und mehr (je nach Custom Modell).



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und nein, so gut kenne ich mich im aktuellen Markt nicht mehr aus, weil ich A; nicht mehr die Zeit und B; nicht mehr die Kohle dafür habe. Bei den Preisen sind mir nämlich schon längst die Augen rausgefallen.


Dann wäre es schön wenn Du zu diesem Thema nicht Stellung beziehen würdest ohne Dich über den aktuellen Markt zu informieren.

Erfreulich ist doch letztendlich nur dass der PC Gaming Markt so boomt.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Irgendwas mit über 1100 Euro.


Überteuert.


RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was Du mir sagen willst.
> Die aktuell stärkste Karte auf dem Markt ist die Titan X Pascal der Pascal Generation, Kostenpunkt hier: 1359 Euro.
> Die zweitstärkste Karte auf dem Markt ist die GTX 1080 (auch Pascal), Kostenpunkt hier: ~600 Euro und mehr (je nach Custom Modell).


Überteuert und nochmal überteuert, das will ich damit sagen.


RavionHD schrieb:


> Dann wäre es schön wenn Du zu diesem Thema nicht Stellung beziehen würdest ohne Dich über den aktuellen Markt zu informieren.


Ich muss nicht die Preise jeder aktuellen Grafikkarte auswendig wissen, um zu sehen, dass selbige im High-End-Bereich noch überteuerter als vor 10 Jahren sind.


RavionHD schrieb:


> Erfreulich ist doch letztendlich nur dass der PC Gaming Markt so boomt.


Und ich fände mehr Konkurrenz im oberen Mittelklasse/High-End-Bereich erfreulicher, dann hätten wir zumindest wieder etwas akzeptablere Preise.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (23. Januar 2017)

Das der Markt gute Zahlen zu verzeichnen hat, sieht man schon alleine an den Preisen bei Nvidia. Ich muss sagen wenn ich mich selber angucke, dessen Sys @ Sig eigentlich gut läuft, aber dennoch den Wunsch hege wieder mehr mit Wasserkühlung zu machen und mich bereits jetzt auf die 1080Ti freue, ist es doch kein Wunder. Alleine wenn ich mir meinen Monitor reinziehe ist es ein Indiz für mich selber, dass der Markt gut läuft. Un da gibt es ja noch einige andere, welche ein vielfaches von mir ausgeben.


----------



## EchoeZ (23. Januar 2017)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Das haben die "tollen" Analysten prophezeit, da sieht man mal wieder wieviel glauben man denen schenken kann


Diese **** ysten können doch nur eins: aktuelle Zahlen hochrechnen 
Die wissen doch am wenigsten, was die Hard- und Software Industrie für die nächsten Jahre parat stellt und wie das beim Zocker ankommt 

edit: Witzig, was passiert, wenn man in einem Wort ne Leer()stelle einfügt


----------



## EchoeZ (23. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> PC-Gaming ist ebend "nur" ein kleiner Teil des Gesamtmarktes.


Richtig, und das ist es was DU nicht verstehen willst. Gaming(!!!) boomt, das ist die Aussage.. und NICHT der gesamte PC-Markt! So schwer ist das doch nicht.

edit: Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus einem älteren Thema


EchoeZ schrieb:


> @matty2580 & RavionHD
> Trau' keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Überteuert.


Finde ich auch, gut.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Überteuert und nochmal überteuert, das will ich damit sagen.


Finde ich nun nicht, ich finde ~600 Euro für die zweitstärkste Karte auf dem Markt in Ordnung.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht die Preise jeder aktuellen Grafikkarte auswendig wissen, um zu sehen, dass selbige im High-End-Bereich noch überteuerter als vor 10 Jahren sind.
> 
> Und ich fände mehr Konkurrenz im oberen Mittelklasse/High-End-Bereich erfreulicher, dann hätten wir zumindest wieder etwas akzeptablere Preise.



High End war ja schon immer "überteuert", man zahlt halt den Premiumaufpreis.

Dagegen findet man mit der GTX1070 um ~400 Euro und der GTX1060 6GB/RX 480 8GB um die ~280 Euro durchaus P/L technisch gute Karten die alle aktuellen Spiele in 1080P/1440P und auch 4K mit sehr passablen FPS darstellen können, je nach Einstellung.

@EchoeZ

Genau das meine ich auch.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2017)

Ich meine rein vom Materialwert her.
Den Premiumaufschlag zahlt man natürlich immer bei dem Hardwaresektor, wie auch bei anderen Elektronik-Bereichen oder überhaupt in vielen Branchen (z.B. Turnschuhe).

Ich hoffe nur, dass AMD mit Vega im oberen High-End-Segment wieder so richtig Fuß fassen kann und Nvidia damit zu Preissenkungen zwingt.
Nichts für ungut, ich kenne die Preise von früher noch, aber 1500€ für ein einziges PC-Bauteil ist nun wirklich jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich meine rein vom Materialwert her.
> Den Premiumaufschlag zahlt man natürlich immer bei dem Hardwaresektor, wie auch bei anderen Elektronik-Bereichen oder überhaupt in vielen Branchen (z.B. Turnschuhe).
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, dass AMD mit Vega im oberen High-End-Segment wieder so richtig Fuß fassen kann und Nvidia damit zu Preissenkungen zwingt.
> Nichts für ungut, ich kenne die Preise von früher noch, aber 1500€ für ein einziges PC-Bauteil ist nun wirklich jenseits von Gut und Böse.



Stell Dir vor, Intel's i7 6950X kostet fast 1800 Euro.

Und ja, die Hoffnung dass Vega erfolgreich wird teilen wir beide!


Nicht nur mit Vega, auch mit Zen, denn Konkurrenz wird dem PC Bereich sehr gut tun.
Aber ich denke mal den Rekordumsatz verdankt man wohl weniger den vielen Leuten die urplötzlich eine Titan X Pascal kaufen, sondern eher Jenen die im Bereich GTX 1060/RX 480/GTX 1070 einkaufen.

Ich vermute mal dass alles ab GTX1070 und aufwärts schon High End ist in der obigen Statistik.

Die Steam Survey sagt ja aus das, nehmen wir nur Pascal GPU's, ca ~3.1 Millionen User eine GTX 1060 besitzen (2,1%), ca. 2.85 Millionen User eine GTX 1070 (1,9%) und 1.5 Millionen User eine GTX 1080 (~1%).
Dafür noch ziemlich viele GTX 970 User (7,3 Millionen - 4,86%) und viele GTX 960 User (5,58 Millionen - 3,72%), und die GTX980 bzw die GTX980ti noch zu je 0.9% was ca. 1,35 Millionen User entspricht - das gehört natürlich zu Maxwell.

Auf AMD Seite haben wir aktuell leider nur die RX480 mit 750.000 Usern (0.5%).

Bedeutet, dass Stand jetzt ca. 5,7 Millionen User bzw 3,8% aller Steamnutzer eine GTX 1070, eine GTX 980ti oder eine GTX 1080 nutzen.
Die Titan Besitzer nicht mitberechnet, aber davon gibt es nicht sehr viele.


----------



## matty2580 (23. Januar 2017)

EchoeZ schrieb:


> Richtig, und das ist es was DU nicht verstehen willst. Gaming(!!!) boomt, das ist die Aussage.. und NICHT der gesamte PC-Markt! So schwer ist das doch nicht.


Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass ich nicht bestreite das der reine PC-Gaming Markt wächst.
Abgesehen davon lese ich seit Jahren alle Statistiken dazu, und brauche keine Belehrungen von dir.

PC-Gaming ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil des Gesamtmarktes.
Robert Hallock von AMD hat dazu auch ein Verhältnis genannt.
Auf einen selbst gebauten PC, für Gaming, kommen 50 Komplett-PCs aus dem Elektronikmarkt.
In den Analysen vom IDC und Gartner, die "nur" Komplett-PCs umfasst, stagniert der Markt weiter, mit ca. 6%.
Und unter den vielen Komplett-PCs sind natürlich auch einige Gaming-Systeme.

Der PC als Gamingmaschine war noch nie tot. Das habe ich schon vor 10 Jahren geschrieben, als Bereiche wie f2p-Games, Browsergames, u.s.w., in den Statistiken noch nicht gut sichtbar waren. Später als Steam dann auch f2p-Titel mit eingebunden hat, haben plötzlich alle gestaunt wie viele PC-Gamer es wirklich gibt.

Dafür wird die nächste Kuh durchs Dorf getrieben, und man liest öfter dass die Konsolen bald aussterben werden.
Auch das wird so schnell nicht eintreten.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Auf einen selbst gebauten PC, für Gaming, kommen 50 Komplett-PCs aus dem Elektronikmarkt.



 Selbst wenn das stimmen würde (gibt es dazu eine Quelle die das basierend auf handfesten Fakten eindeutig besagt? - vermutlich nicht...) wäre das irrelevant, da PC Gamer zu einem bestehendem System neue Hardwarekomponenten kaufen.

Letztendlich sehen wir nur dass PC Gaming boomt und so beliebt war wie nie zuvor, es gab nie zuvor so viele PC Gaming System und nie zuvor so viele PC Gamer.

Erfreulich auch dass der High End Markt so wächst.


----------



## EchoeZ (24. Januar 2017)

Ein paar Seiten zuvor war er noch der Meinung, es wären eher 1/10.
Und bei der älteren Diskussion, meinte er noch für Ryzen gäbe es keinen Markt..(weil ER einen 4770K(?) besitz und nicht für 10-20% aufrüsten will)
Ich glaube er ist so Leonisiert, daß er selbst nicht mehr denken kann und auch nicht weiß, was er so alles schreibt.
PC-Gaming wächst. Punkt. Selbst das hat er eben noch selber geschriebén. Also gibt es wohl doch einen Markt für Ryzen 

Wenn ein Bäcker erzählt, er würde deutlich mehr Brot verkaufen, kommt Matty bestimmt mit Statistken über sinkende Mehlverkäufe, Dürrperioden, verkauften Brötchen und Teilchen als Beweis das der Bäcker lügt.

edit: Aber damit bin ich wieder raus.. persönlich interessiert mich Highend-Hardwre gegen null. Hatte bis November '15 noch einen E8400, bis Nov '16 eine GTX560.
Nun betreibe ich einen i3 und ne RX470 8G und das reicht mir DICKE für die nächsten 3,4 Jahre 
Selbstverständlich baue ich weiterhin Systeme für andere Menschen um meinen Basteltrieb zu stillen und die aktuelle Lage sieht ganz danach aus, diesen Trieb noch lange befriedigen zu können. Und das quasi Gratis


----------



## matty2580 (24. Januar 2017)

Dein Textverständnis solltest du noch etwas verbessern.
Ich hatte einen AMD-Mitarbeiter zitiert, und seine Sichtweise beurteilt.
Du kannst natürlich auch gerne Robert Halloch direkt für dumm erklären, wenn er den OEM-Markt deutlich größer einschätzt.
Und nach wie vor sehe ich für Ryzen keinen besonders großen Markt.
Das wird die Zukunft dann zeigen wie erfolgreich das wird.
Aber du hast es als 2. User hier im Forum nach langer Zeit auf meine Ignor-Liste geschafft.
Das schaffen nicht viele.


----------



## Medcha (24. Januar 2017)

Ohne Frage, es gibt sinnvolle Gamingprodukte. Und welchen Anteil die nun vom Gesamtvolumen der Verkäufe haben, wissen die Alleswisser dieses Forums. Aber es gibt eben auch den Rest. Völlig unnötige, kaum durchdachte Produkte mit viel LED, die viel Geld kosten. 30 Milliarden sind doch schon recht viel. Mit anderen Worten: Offensichtlich kann man Gamern recht leicht Unsinn andrehen. Die Industrie freuts. (Mein Gamerdasein hat sich durch diese Produkte nicht geändert.)


----------



## RavionHD (24. Januar 2017)

Aber wie kommst Du darauf dass auf einen selbst gebauten PC 50 Fertig PC's kommen und dann doch 10 und dann doch 50?
Ich meine:


matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt nicht so weit gehen wie Hallock, und dass mit Faktor 50 bewerten.


Und gleich darauf:


matty2580 schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ist ein Faktor von 10 schon realistisch.


Und dann:


matty2580 schrieb:


> Robert Hallock von AMD hat dazu auch ein Verhältnis genannt.
> Auf einen selbst gebauten PC, für Gaming, kommen 50 Komplett-PCs aus dem Elektronikmarkt.



Was ich ständig lese sind irgendwelche *Schätzungen* von Dir oder Robert Hallock oder wer auch immer.

Und selbst wenn wir davon ausgehen dass diese stimmen würden, dann beinhaltet diese ganze Schätzerei noch immer nicht die Tatsache dass PC Gamer sich nicht ständig neue PC's kaufen, sondern ihr Grundsystem durch den Kauf einzelner Komponenten ständig aufrüsten sofern dies nötig ist.
Und das ist mit Sicherheit unter Anderem der Grund warum der PC Gaming Markt so boomt und bereits im Jahr 2016 mehr als 30 Milliarden Dollar umgesetzt wurden und nicht wie erwartet 2018!



matty2580 schrieb:


> Und nach wie vor sehe ich für Ryzen keinen besonders großen Markt.


 Wenn Ryzen sich gut verkauft hast Du bestimmt auch eine super Erklärung parat.


----------



## Meldryt (24. Januar 2017)

Ich habe nie verstanden wie man dem PC Markt den Tod vorhersagen kann. Sicher werden die Abstände größer, indem man gezwungen ist sein System aufzurüsten.
Im Multimediabereich was Entwicklung und Konsum angeht, wird es immer Bedarf geben.
Allein beim Gaming denk ich mir: 
Warum sollte der PC zugunsten der Konsole oder des Smartphones untergehen, wenn ich mit ersterem doch viel mehr Möglichkeiten/Freiheiten habe?
Hier ist ja (bis jetzt) keine technische Revolution im Gange wie z.b. vom Schnurtelefon zum Smartphone, wo sich sowohl Bedienung/Mobilität als auch Möglichkeiten verbessert haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2017)

Es ist schön zu sehen, dass Gaming boomt. Und der PC ist ohne Zweifel eine verdammt wichtige Plattform, das schonmal vorab.

Meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema "Umsatz":

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass PC Gamer im Moment gewillt sind, viel Geld Für Hardware und Zubehör auszugeben. Und das Thema Gaming scheint eine Kuh zu sein, die von den Herstellern von Peripherie und Hardware nur zu gerne ganz gewaltig gemolken wird.
Da ist ein riesiger Markt entstanden und es gibt mittlerweile verdammt viel Zubehör und verdammt viele Teile, die zwar hochwertig sind - oder oftmals auch nicht -  aber auch ordentlich Geld kosten. Hauptsache Gaming. Tastaturen, Mäuse, Sachen wie der Xbox Elite Controller. Die Profis des eSports zocken in den guten DX Racer oder Noblechair Stühlen, also möchte auch der Hobby Gamer solch hochwertiges Gestühl. Mittlerweile gibt es sogar (teure) Router extra für den Gamer. Die Topmodelle der Gaming Monitore werden zunehmend teurer und kosten gerne mal 1000 € und mehr. Als ich mir vor einigen Jahren ein Silverstone TJ11 gekauft habe, war das mit 500 € eines der teuersten und exklusivsten Cases auf dem Markt, heute reden wir von einem 900 € Enthoo Elite, wo man direkt mal 2 PCs verbauen kann.

Und die Hardware selber, um die es ja vor allem hier geht?
Nun ja, die Zeiten in denen man z.B. ein Asus RoG Rampage Mainboard für 300 € bekam, sind vorbei. Das aktuelle Top Rampage kostet 600 €. 2011 kostete die beliebte GTX580 Phantom zum Release 450 €. Die gleichfalls beliebte Palit GTX1080 GameRock fing bei 739 € an. Nvidia hat gar mit der Titan eine ganz neue Preisklasse für Consumer Grafikkarten erschaffen. Und bei Intel sind die ehemals zementierten 1000 € für die Extreme Editionen der Core i Prozessoren auch nur noch Schall und Rauch, denn jetzt bezahlt man schon für die zweitgrößte CPU einen Tausender.
Selbst die Hersteller von Fertig-PCs haben Gaming für sich erkannt, und bringen Gaming-Komplettrechner mit unverhältnismäßig hohe Aufschlägen gegenüber den "normalen" Komplettrechnern.

Das alles ist absolut in Ordnung und die hohe Nachfrage nach hochwertiger Ausstattung mit gleichzeitig hohen Preisen, macht den PC für die Hersteller natürlich absolut interessant und das ist prima für die Plattform als solches. Und ich habe kein Problem damit, dass die Hersteller ihren Schnitt mit "Gaming" Equipment machen. Nur sollte man vor den von mir dargelegten Dingen auch nicht die Augen verschließen.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (24. Januar 2017)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Bei mir im Bekanntenkreis wechseln auch einige von Konsole zum PC .



ich bin auch seit cr 1 Jahr weg von den Konsolen und bin ehrlich gesagt mega zufrieden auf der Pc Seite zu sein....alleine was ich mit resahde alles lernen konnte usw Wahnsinn ist halt so wenn mans nicht kennt weiß mans nicht zu schätzen oder versteht s nicht aber wehe man hat es mal erlebt dann willst du nie wieder ohne sein


----------



## EchoeZ (25. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Dein Textverständnis solltest du noch etwas verbessern.
> Ich hatte einen AMD-Mitarbeiter zitiert, und seine Sichtweise beurteilt.
> Du kannst natürlich auch gerne Robert Halloch direkt für dumm erklären, wenn er den OEM-Markt deutlich größer einschätzt.
> Und nach wie vor sehe ich für Ryzen keinen besonders großen Markt.
> ...



Danke.. Du läst also keine Kritik an deinem Geschreibsel zu und änderst deine Meinung wie ein Fähnchen im Wind. Wehe dem, der das erkennt...er wird direkt ignoriert! Ich weiss nicht, wie ich damit klarkommen soll..bin am Boden zerstört.. oh wait... schon vorbei 

PS: Hast Du Dir deinen Gebetsteppich 'Leonidas-Edition' schon eragttert?


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2017)

Sorry, aber offensichtlich hast du wirklich nicht verstanden, was matty2580 geschrieben hat.


----------



## EchoeZ (25. Januar 2017)

Doch, sehr wohl... so etwas wie


matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich selbst sehe überhaupt keinen Grund von meinem i7 4770k auf eine AMD CPU zu wechseln.
> Wer mit einem vergleichbaren Produkt wie ich eingedeckt ist, wird dass ähnlich sehen.
> D.h. Rysen richtet sich hauptsächlich an Käufer mit sehr alten CPUs, und  den Server Bereich, wo AMD einen sehr geringen Marktanteil hat.
> Selbst wenn die neuen AMD CPUs 10-20% mehr Leistung als meine aktuelle  CPU haben, komme ich noch nicht einmal auf die Idee wechseln zu wollen.
> ...



nd er pickt sich passende Aussagen seines persönlichen Heiland 'Leo' als Belg dazu. Und verteidigt dies nach dem Motto: Legst Du dich mit mir an, legst Du Dich auch mit Leo/IDC/Garnder oder wem auch immer an.
Ich kenn' sowas.. " Was willst Du, wenn Du mir was tust hol' ich meine Brüder"


----------



## Körschgen (25. Januar 2017)

Es werden immer weniger PCs gekauft.
Die Leute, die einen PC brauchen/wollen, die kaufen einen Laptop.

Ich komme vllt auf 1von10 Leuten, die einen Desktop besitzen. (und ich lebe in einem sehr technischen Umfeld- Grafiker, Musiker, Editor und einige Informatiker/Techniker)


Die wenigen die ihn wirklich nutzen, geben aber auch verhältnismäßig mehr aus, als noch vor einigen Jahren.

Das muss nicht mal überteuertes Gaming Blinke Blinke sein.

Eher sehr leistungsfähige Hardware für Foto, Video und 3D/CAD.

Ein PC ist ein Arbeitsgerät.


Zu der Ryzen Sache: ich sehe da auch nicht gerade einen gigantischen Markt.

Die magere Lanebestückung machens auch nicht attraktiver...

Ich kenne kaum jemanden, der auch nur daran denkt seine CPU aufzurüsten... (alles aktuelle Intel der letzten 3-4 Generationen)


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2017)

EchoeZ schrieb:


> Doch, sehr wohl... so etwas wie
> nd er pickt sich passende Aussagen seines persönlichen Heiland 'Leo' als Belg dazu. Und verteidigt dies nach dem Motto: Legst Du dich mit mir an, legst Du Dich auch mit Leo/IDC/Garnder oder wem auch immer an. Ich kenn' sowas.. " Was willst Du, wenn Du mir was tust hol' ich meine Brüder"



Wie ich bereits sagte: Wie man auch an diesem Post von dir sieht, hast du es einfach nicht verstanden...
Aber ist okay, ich wollte dich auch nur mal darauf hinweisen. Also genug davon.


----------



## EchoeZ (25. Januar 2017)

Vieleicht liess Du mal seine Posts, auch die vom 30.12.16, der Thread aus dem mein Zitat stammt.
Dann merkst Du worauf ich hinaus wollte. 

Wenn es sich um dem Markt für Leistungsfähige Gaming-Hardware (also  BlingBling Tastaturen etc somit aussen vor) haben RavionHD und ich von  einem wachsenden Markt gesprochen, schon VOR der aktuellen News. Das hat  er bestritten und anhand von Statistiken über den allgemeinen PC Markt,  Konsolen, Anteile von iGPUs,   etc von Leo&Co zitiert..

PS: Aber lass mal gut sein, wir müssen diese, eh sinnlose Diskussion von Matty und Ravion nicht weiterführen.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2017)

Es geht hier aber nicht um einen Thread vom 30.12. sondern um diesen Thread und das was er hier geschrieben hat. Und das hast du nicht wirklich verstanden.


----------



## EchoeZ (25. Januar 2017)

Dann habe ich eben nicht verstanden. Auch gut


----------



## EchoeZ (25. Januar 2017)

BTT
Es wäre wirklich sehr hilfreich, wenn die GPU Hersteller ihre Stückzahlen über die letzten 10(~?) Generationen veröffentlichen. Speziell aus dem Zahlen ab der Mittelklasse kann man von Gaming-tauglichen PCs (in Form von IBM-kompatibler Hardware) sprechen, und schlussfolgern ob der Markt nun wächst oder schrumpft. Da spiel auch der Unterschied von Selbstbau oder Komplett-PC von der Stange oder Notebook keine Rolle mehr.
Und ein PC Markt ist nie gesättigt..Hardware geht kaputt, die Anforderungen vom Software steigt und auch die Konsumenten wachsen ständig in steigender Anzahl nach.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2017)

Ja, es ist halt ein Problem, dass man die genauen Zahlen einfach nicht hat. Die dem Bericht zugrunde liegenden 30 Mrd. kommen von Analysten, und dass die mit ihren Prognosen, Schätzungen und Hochrechnungen auch gerne mal kräftig danebenliegen, wissen wir ja nun. Ich meine, wie viele Threads gibt es hier im Forum, in denen sich über Analysten geärgert und sich abfällig über sie geäußert wird? Unzählige. Das passiert hier natürlich nicht, denn diese Analysten kommen zu einem befriedigenden Ergebnis für den PC Gamer. Sonst sind Analysten der Teufel, hier sind sie Helden   Aber das nur am sarkastischen Rande.

Andere Analysten kämen womöglich zu anderen Ergebnissen. Doch nehmen wir die 30 Mrd. mal als gegeben hin. Diese 30 Mrd. sagen uns, dass mit PC Gaming Hardware steigende Umsätze erzielt werden. Das ist alles. Sie sagen uns aber nicht, ob tatsächlich immer mehr Leute auf dem PC spielen.

Und deswegen ist es für mich so: Eine Analysten-Gruppe schätzt, dass 2016 30 Mrd. € mit Gaming Hardware umgesetzt wurden. Stückverkaufzahlen gibt es von Herstellern allerdings oftmals nicht und genauso wenig irgendwelche verlässlichen Zahlen, wie viele Leute auf PCs spielen.
Von daher sin die 30 Mrd. Umsatz für mich persönlich eine Randnotiz, die ich zur Kenntnis nehme, aber eben auch nicht überbewerte.

Damit möchte ich aber natürlich nicht abstreiten, dass PC Gaming im Allgemeinen momentan angesagt ist. Wer sich allerdings, wie ich, seit über 3 Jahrzehnten mit Gaming beschäftigt und leidenschaftlicher Gamer ist, der weiß auch, dass das ganze Business immer Schwankungen unterliegt. Mal ist der PC über einen gewissen Zeitraum angesagt, mal Konsolen. Das ist vollkommen normal.


----------



## Körschgen (25. Januar 2017)

Das sind die paar hundert, die sich ihr Titan XP Sli aufbauen und überzeugt sind, dass eine GPU auch 2000€ kosten könne, schließlich können sie es sich ja leisten.


Es wird immer weniger, für immer mehr Geld verkauft.

Viele haben gar kein Gefühl mehr für Preise.

Da wird sich eher gefreut, dass man sich das teure leisten kann und damit prollt, anstatt zu erkennen, dass man über den Tisch gezogen wird.


Erlebe ich immer häufiger.


----------



## EchoeZ (25. Januar 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist halt ein Problem, dass man die genauen Zahlen einfach nicht hat. Die dem Bericht zugrunde liegenden 30 Mrd. kommen von Analysten, und dass die mit ihren Prognosen, Schätzungen und Hochrechnungen auch gerne mal kräftig danebenliegen, wissen wir ja nun. Ich meine, wie viele Threads gibt es hier im Forum, in denen sich über Analysten geärgert und sich abfällig über sie geäußert wird? Unzählige. Das passiert hier natürlich nicht, denn diese Analysten kommen zu einem befriedigenden Ergebnis für den PC Gamer. Sonst sind Analysten der Teufel, hier sind sie Helden   Aber das nur am sarkastischen Rande.
> 
> Andere Analysten kämen womöglich zu anderen Ergebnissen. Doch nehmen wir die 30 Mrd. mal als gegeben hin. Diese 30 Mrd. sagen uns, dass mit PC Gaming Hardware steigende Umsätze erzielt werden. Das ist alles. Sie sagen uns aber nicht, ob tatsächlich immer mehr Leute auf dem PC spielen.



Wobei man differenzieren muss, ob die Analysten Prognosen für die Zukunft abgeben, oder aktuelle Zahlen auswerten.. Aber darauf geb ich auch nicht viel.  Ich verlass mich da mehr auf eigene Erfahrungen, und z.B. Meldungen über Verkaufsrekorde von aktuellen AAA PC-Titeln. Diese Games setzen ein mindestmaß an Leistungsfähigkeit vorraus, die werden sicher nicht auf iGPUs gezockt.



> Und deswegen ist es für mich so: Eine Analysten-Gruppe schätzt, dass 2016 30 Mrd. € mit Gaming Hardware umgesetzt wurden. Stückverkaufzahlen gibt es von Herstellern allerdings oftmals nicht und genauso wenig irgendwelche verlässlichen Zahlen, wie viele Leute auf PCs spielen.
> Von daher sin die 30 Mrd. Umsatz für mich persönlich eine Randnotiz, die ich zur Kenntnis nehme, aber eben auch nicht überbewerte.


/Sign


> Damit möchte ich aber natürlich nicht abstreiten, dass PC Gaming im Allgemeinen momentan angesagt ist. Wer sich allerdings, wie ich, seit über 3 Jahrzehnten mit Gaming beschäftigt und leidenschaftlicher Gamer ist, der weiß auch, dass das ganze Business immer Schwankungen unterliegt. Mal ist der PC über einen gewissen Zeitraum angesagt, mal Konsolen. Das ist vollkommen normal.


Ich bin auch schon von Anfang an dabei. ZX81, Atari2600, C64, Amiga500, SEGA Master System, PCs seit 286er.. deiner Beobachtung kann ich voll zustimmen. Zur Zeit scheint der PC wieder mal Oberwasser zu haben. 
Da passt Ryzen und Vega eigentlich prima rein.. da muss nur P/L technisch hinhauen, dann wird das auch was mit den Marktanteilen.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Januar 2017)

Es ist halt ein Unterschied eine Analyse wie hier anhand von gegebenen Fakten zu machen oder eine Analyse die die Zukunft "vorhersagt".

Und dass immer mehr Leute auf dem PC spielen sieht man ja schön anhand der gestiegenen Preise.
Immer höhere Nachfrage an immer teurere Produkten ==> steigende Preise.
Und die höhere Nachfrage ist ein Resultat steigender Anzahl PC Spieler.

Sieht man ja auch schön an den immer steigenden Steamnutzerzahlen bzw Verkäufen von Steam, im Jahr 2015 brach Steam den Rekord mit 312 Millionen Spieleverkäufen, im Jahr 2016 eine enorme Steigerung auf 370 Millionen verkauften Spielen.

Gaming ist halt grundsätzlich in, egal ob auf dem PC oder auf der Konsole, aber ich denke PC Gaming wächst aufgrund der Offenheit schneller.
Bei mir im Freundeskreis haben viele anfangs einen Laptop gehabt, damit haben sie ein paar Spiele auf Steam gespielt, mit der Zeit hatten sie Bock auf mehr und nun hat fast jeder von denen einen Gaming Rechner im Zimmer stehen und sind ständig geil auf neue Technologien.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Und die höhere Nachfrage ist ein Resultat steigender Anzahl PC Spieler.



Könnte aber genauso z.T. ein sich änderndes Konsumverhalten bei bestehenden PC Spielern sein.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Sieht man ja auch schön an den immer steigenden Steamnutzerzahlen bzw Verkäufen von Steam, im Jahr 2015 brach Steam den Rekord mit 312 Millionen Spieleverkäufen, im Jahr 2016 eine enorme Steigerung auf 370 Millionen verkauften Spielen.



Auch hier könnte man Erklärungen abseits von steigenden Spielerzahlen auf dem PC finden.
So führt z.B. der sterbende Retail Markt im Prinzip automatisch zu steigenden Nutzerzahlen und höherem Absatzahlen beim fast schon Alternativlosen Steam.

Was ich damit sagen möchte, ist dass es bei diesem Thema auch nicht nur schwarz und weiß gibt. Man kann nicht immer alles automatisch nur auf steigende Spielerzahlen auf dem PC reduzieren. Insgesamt ist das ein komplexes Thema bei dem (zu) viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen. Man sollte das alles schon differenziert betrachten.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Januar 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Könnte aber genauso gut ein sich änderndes Konsumverhalten bei bestehenden PC Spielern sein.


Ja, aber das ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auch hier könnte man Erklärungen abseits von steigenden Spielerzahlen auf dem PC finden.
> So führt z.B. der sterbende Retail Markt im Prinzip automatisch zu steigenden Nutzerzahlen und höherem Absatzahlen beim fast schon Alternativlosen Steam.


Das wäre ja irrelevant, alle Retailspiele werden ja auch in Steam aktiviert und werden von Steamspy erfasst.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen möchte, ist dass es bei diesem Thema auch nicht nur schwarz und weiß gibt. Man kann nicht immer alles automatisch nur auf steigende Spielerzahlen auf dem PC reduzieren. Insgesamt ist das ein komplexes Thema bei dem (zu) viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.


Ja klar.
Aber diese ganzen Indikatoren, also Verkaufsrekord bei Spielen, Verkaufsrekord mit Hardware und steigende Nutzerzahlen sagen halt doch ziemlich eindeutig aus dass die PC Plattform sehr stark steigende Spielerzahlen hat, erst vor Kurzem:
Steam: Rekord: Mehr als 14 Mio. Nutzer gleichzeitig online - 4Players.de


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2017)

Wie schon gesagt: ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass man verschiedene Faktoren in solche Überlegungen mit einbeziehen sollte.

(Übrigens wird nicht jedes Retail Spiel automatisch bei Steam aktiviert. Zum Beispiel ist das bei Ubisoftiteln nicht der Fall)


----------



## RavionHD (25. Januar 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass man verschiedene Faktoren in solche Überlegungen mit einbeziehen sollte.
> 
> (Übrigens wird nicht jedes Retail Spiel automatisch bei Steam aktiviert. Zum Beispiel ist das bei Ubisoftiteln nicht der Fall)



Klar, viele Publisher ziehen da ihr eigenes Ding durch.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2017)

Ja, leider. Vor allem den Alleingang von EA finde ich Mist.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte zwar auch gerne alles auf einer Plattform, muss aber zugeben dass sich Origin mittlerweile gut entwickelt hat und auch sehr konkurrenzfähige Deals bereitstellt und ein modernes und gut durchdachtes UI hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2017)

Anfangs war Origin nicht so recht überzeugend und irgendwann habe ich dann einen Bogen um EA Games gemacht.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Januar 2017)

Hmm, ob Steam oder Origin ist doch echt wie Pest gegen Cholera.

Nur der Ubiloader und GfWl waren schlimmer.


----------

